#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  تبدیل کامپوتر به ربات برای دانلود شبانه

## tx-mafia

سلام
یکی از خوبی های adsl و یا دیال آپ اینه که ساعاتی از شب شما میتونید به صورت مجانی دانلود داشته باشید یا از اینترنت استفاده کنید اما کی میخواد تا ساعت 3 صبح بیدار باشه این چند تا نرم افزار زیر و مجموعه مقالات برای اینه که شما بتونید بدون بیدار شدن دانلود کنید و صبح که بیدار شدید با خیال راحت از اطلاعاتی که دانلود کردید لذت ببرید
آموزشهای زیر را دانلود و مطالعه کنید 
دوستان اگه مشکلی از نظر تایپی یا بقیه مسائل داشتم به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید

----------

*1212ali*,*930*,*aliavr*,*behnamtv*,*D.M.H50*,*farhad58*,*hassan3*,*hesar*,*hossein mokh*,*kiumarth*,*Masoud_Y*,*microbit*,*nekooee*,*Nik andish*,*reyha*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*str*,*صابری*,*مهدي58*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tx-mafia

نرم افزار 
Internet.Download.Manager.v5.18.3

----------

*1212ali*,*behnamtv*,*hassan3*,*hesar*,*Masoud_Y*,*microbit*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*str*,*صابری*,*مهدي58*

----------


## tx-mafia

نرم افزار
Advanced Dialer 2.5

----------

*behnamtv*,*hassan3*,*hesar*,*hossein mokh*,*microbit*,*naser48*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*صابری*,*مهدي58*

----------


## tx-mafia

نرم افزار
Auto Power-on and Shut-down v2.04

----------

*behnamtv*,*hassan3*,*hassan99*,*hesar*,*hossein mokh*,*microbit*,*naser48*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*مهدي58*

----------


## tx-mafia

این مقاله رو هم از سایت p30world  دانلود کردم در همین زمینه که دیدنش  بد نیست

----------

*behnamtv*,*hassan3*,*hesar*,*hossein mokh*,*khosrowG*,*kiumarth*,*microbit*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*مهدي58*

----------


## nekooee

Auto Power-on and Shut-down v2.04

با تشکر از دوستمون من یک توضیح راجع به این برنامه بدم.  این برنامه قادر به روشن کردن کامپیوتر هم در ساعت خاص هست اما فقط روی کامپیوتر هایی جواب میده که این قابلیت در مادر بورد آنها موجود باشه و قبل از قطعی شدن خودش از شما می خواد تست کنید. در ضمن به نظر من اگر سرعت اینترنت بالایی دارید از  داخل خود دانلود منیجر و از داخل یکی از این برنامه ها تنظیم کنید که خاموش بشه یعنی از دو جا ولی زمان رو یک دقیقه اختلاف بگذارید که تداخل نشه. اینجوری اگر یکی عمل نکرد دیگری حتما عمل میکنه و امکان مصرف شدن دانلودتون کم میشه. حتما می دونید که سرعت 512 تا شما از خواب بیدار شید دانلود ماه شما رفته!



و در نهایت از این دوستمون هم تقاضا دارم حتی المقدور از سایتهای فارسی زبان دیگر لینک یا برنامه قرار ندهند این خلاف قوانین هست. مگر اینکه واقعا مسئله حیاتی و مهمی باشه...
می توانید از سایتهای خارجی یا از اطلاعات خودتون برای آموزش و مقاله ها استفاده کنید
موفق باشید

----------

*behnamtv*,*farzad.*,*hassan3*,*hesar*,*khosrowG*,*microbit*,*sajjad-d*,*Service Manual*,*tx-mafia*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## seyedmahdi11

سلام خدمت همه عزیزان 
همونطور که میدونید خیلی از سرویس های ارائه کننده اینترنت زمانی رو برای استفاده رایگان قرار میدن اما این زمان رو طوری تنظیم میکنند که هیچ کس نتونه استفاده کنه یا استفاده کنندگان خیلی کم باشند بالاخره کسی حاضر نیست خواب ناز رو با بیداری پشت کاپیوتر عوض کنه مگر افراد نادری

*اما چطور میشه از این سرویس رایگان استفاده کرد و ما هم خواب خودمونو بریم*

تو این آموزش میخام بهتون یاد بدم چطور میشه اینکارو کرد 
سایتهای زیادی دیدم که این آموزش رو دادند اما با نرم افزارهای مختلف و بکارگیری چندین نرم افزار فقط کافیه تو گوگل جمله « تنظیم خودکار دانلود شبانه ; روشن کردن خودکار سیستم و ...» رو سرچ کنید
اما آموزش من احتیاج به یک نرم افزار بیشتر نیست + تنظیمات بایوس ( یکمی هم دانش در مورد اینترنت و نرم افزارها و تنظیمات مختلف بایوس)
در واقع تو این آموزش دوتا کار بیشتر نمیکنیم 

1) روشن شدن خودکار سیستم توسط خود سیستم سر زمان معین
2) دانلود و خاموش کردن بصورت اتوماتیک

بریم سراغ آموزش
{ اگه چیزی از بایوس سر در نمیارید قبلش اینجا  رو مطالعه کنید }
1 ) اول باید بگم باید سیستم شما بهتر بگم مین یا مادربرد شما قابلیتی به نام S3  داشته باشه پس اول تو بایوس سیسمتون قسمت Power Managr   دنبال همچین گزینه ای بگردید و اونو فعال کنید یا روی اون تنظیم کنید ( عکسی که پایین میزارم رو ببینید )
حتی کسانی که سیستم رو با نرم افزار خاصی روشن میکنند این گزینه رو قبلش فعال کردند، اگر مطمئن شدید همچین گزینه ای هست برید سراغ مرحله بعد

*نکته :* یه توضیح قبلش بدم اینکه شما باید کامپیوتر خودتونو طوری تنظیم کنید که وقتی خودتون سیستم رو روشن میکنید مستقیم وارد ویندوز بشه هیچ چیزی نباید سر راهش قرار بگیره که شما مجبور باشید با صفحه کلید یا موس اون رو بردارید مثل پاسورد یا انتخاب یوز و ...هیچ چیزی نباید باشه *مستقیم  باید وارد ویندوز بشه* .

2 )نرم افزار مورد استفاده ما IDM  هست که همه اونو میشناسند آخرین نسخه رو دانلود کنید و رجیستر کنید تو گوگل سرچ کنید « دانلود نرم افزار Internet Download Mnager »

یه توضیح در مورد این نرم افزار میدم بعد میریم سراغ بقیه آموزش

این نرم افزار قابلیت اینو داره که شما براش یه لیست از چیزایی که میخاید دانلود کنید ایجاد کنید تا دان کنه . توضیح زیادی نمیشه اینجا داد اما یه خلاصه ای میگم 

وقتی شما یه چیزی رو میخاین دان کنید اما بهش میگید بعدا دان کنه Download Later  چیزی مثل اونی که تو عکس هست ( علامت دوم ) کنار فایل قرار میگیره شما باید از قبل فایلهایی رو که میخاید دانلود کنید رو قبلا به این صورت در اومده باشه یا اینکه روی فایل راست کلید کنید و از گزینه Add to queue   گزینه Main Downlad queue  رو انتخاب کنید تا مثل شکل بشه

در واقع با این کار شما فایل مورد نظرتون رو وارد برنامه دانلود کردید.
از منوهای بالا گزینه ای هست به نام Scheduler  به معنی برنامه ریزی روش کلید کنید .

همونطورکه تو عکس پیداست این قسمت دوتا برگه داره روی برگه Files in the queue  کلید کنید همونطورکه میبینید لیست فایلهایی رو که قرار دان بشن رو میبینید .

قسمتی که نوشته Download  و عدد 4 رو داره به این معنیه که در آن واحد چند فایل رو شروع به دان کنه یعنی وقتی به اینترنت وصل شدید اگه روی 4 باشه شروع میکنه 4 تا فایل اولی رو همزمان دانلود میکنه.
من خودم اینو روی 1 میزارم بستگی به سلیقه خودتون داره.
روی برگه اول کلید کنید 

Start Download On IDM Startup  : یعنی وقتی ویندوز بالا اومد شروع به دانلود کنه ( البته اگه فعال باشه )
گزینه های بعدی رو باهاش کاری نداریم در ضمن توضیح نداره.
اما چند گزینه آخر رو دقت کنید 
به ترتیب : 
Hang up Modem when done : یعنی هر وقت فایلهای من از اون لیست تمام شد دیسکانکت کن.
Exite ... : نرم افزا رو وقتی دانلود تموم شد ببند
Turn off... : کامپیوتر رو خاموش کن 
بعدی هم یعنی برنامه ها رو مجبور به خاموش کردن بکن ( زوری خاموش کن دی )
این از توضیحات مورد نظر این نرم افزار

*بقیه آموزش* 

IDM  رو اگه سک نزده باشید خودش بصورت اتومانیک با ویندزو بالا میاد اگرم سک زدید برش گردونید چون باید این فعال باشه
 تیک  Start Download On IDM Startup  رو بزنید.
سه گزینه آخر رو نیز تیک بزنید.
این از تنظیمات نرم افزار حالا اگه ویندوز بالا بیاد خودش شروع به دان میکنه به شرطی که :
IDM  باید نوع اتصال شما رو به اینترنت شناخته باشه برای اطمینان به Options  سربرگ Dial Up  برید ببینید جلوی Connection چیزی تعریف شده  یا نه اگه نشده  بهش معرفی کنید و یوزر و پسوردشم بدید و تیک Save  رو هم بزنید.
تا اینجا حل شد 
اما چطور سیستم بصورت اتوماتیک روشن بشه .
دو راه دارید : 
 1) با نرم افزار و فعال بودن S3 ( که مشکلی که داره اینه که سیستم باید Hibernet  بشه اگه سیستمون وقتی هایبرنت هست بالا میاد مستقیم میره تو ویندزو که مشکلی نیست میتونید انجام بدید اما اگه مثل من تازه باید با موس روی یوزرم کلید کنم تا وارد ویندوز بشه از این راه نمیشه.

2) با کمک تنظیمات بایوس ( البته اگه چنین تنظیمی رو داشته باشید )

به این عکس نگاه کنید :

همونطور که میبنید گزینه دوم رو من روی S3 قرار دادم که گزینه Auto  هم داره ، روی Auto هم میتونید بزارید در ضمن مین من TA870+ هست.
خلاصه اینکه باید تو قسمت Power Manager دنبال S3 باشید اگه بود فعالش کنید.

RTC Resume : یعنی اینکه شما با وارد کردن روز و ساعت معین سیستم بطور اتوماتیک روشن بشه از من این گزینه بود شما هم بگردید مشابه چنین گزینه ای احتمالا دارید باید یکم زبان بلد باشید و الا یا دفترچه میننتون رو بخونید یا از کسی کمک بگیرید

خوب تو قسمت اول روز مورد نظر و قسمت دوم زمان رو تعیین میکنید و سیو میکنیم و PC رو خاموش میکنیم
سر ساعت معین ویندوز بالا میاد و IDM به اینترنت وصل میشه و شروع به دان میکنه و بعد از دان PC شما رو خاموش میکنه 

اگر همچین قابلیتی ندارید از نرم افزارهایی که میتونن سیستم رو روشن کنن استفاده کنید بقیه کارها رو بسپارید به IDM

موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------

*abasi.mohsen*,*behnamtv*,*cyb3rboy*,*hesar*,*hojatka*,*hossein mokh*,*khosrowG*,*mehrdad.cms*,*Mr.Ehsan Sat*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## seyedhasan

very nice
mamnoon

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.من بتازگی عضو سایت شدم.و این مطلب را خواندم و نرم افزار های رو دانلود و نصب کردم.بعد طبق دستورالعمل تنظیمات رو انجام دادم لی سیستم روشن نمیشه.ساعت و تاریخ سیستم من تنظیم است.از قسمت ستاپ گزینه Resume alarm را فعال کردم.انجام برنامه را تست کردم اجرا میکرد.ولی زمانبندی برای روشن کردن در زمان تعیین شده رو انجام نمیشد؟لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید.
سیستم خانگی،مادر برد گیگا،ویندوز سون.رم دو شاید نیاز باشه.آیا باید در قسمت پاور در کنترل پنل تنظیمات خاصی را انجام بدم؟
با تشکر

----------


## nekooee

من مطالب بالا را نخوندم کامل ولی بعضی از مادربردها قضیه روشن شدن توسط زمان بندی نرم افزارهای رایج را پشتیبانی نمیکنن. مخصوصا مادربرد های قدیمی.
اگر تنظیمات را کامل و درست انجام دادین ولی بازم روشن نمیشه احتمال داره که مادربرد شما از این مورد پشتیبانی نکنه

----------

